# Seiko Mid-Size Diver



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking for a Seiko mid-size diver.

Cuurent models seem to include SKX013, SKX023, SKX031 and SKXA51

Being new to all this, can anybody shed any light on their relative differences / merits. Also, an explanation of Seiko numbering would be useful too. Any other models / makes of similar size would also be of interest.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have you not looked at the Seiko SKX007k2?



chris_s said:


> Looking for a Seiko mid-size diver.
> 
> Cuurent models seem to include SKX013, SKX023, SKX031 and SKXA51
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the only difference is a different hand set or dial combi.....or the writing may be different on the dial.....

i'd check the bay out for a smaller or 'mid size' seiko....there is much cheapness to be had on these watches chris....also, think vintage seiko to.....some great bargains out there


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

4205









I didnt realise they were still making mid size divers either..interesting..


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Citizen NY2300 diver midsize is a great alternative and still current model. I have a vintage Orient midsize diver auto from 1995ish too but rare to find. The 4205s are a very long standing model and still can be found. I have 2 versions of it, the smaller one like the 2205 and the midsized version.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. Had a look at the two (current) recommendations - SKX007 ans NY2300. Both these are a little bigger than the other Seikos 42mm and 41mm respectively, as opposed to 38mm.

Quite happy to look at older watches, but need to temper this with the fact that I do need to buy something soon as my previous watch is dead, and the standby is just a cheap one which won't last too long - too used to leaving a watch on all day, including swimming, sailing, sorting the pond out, or even just having a shower.

Looks like it will be a mid-size seiko, unless there's any sales coming up in the near future


----------



## meganekun (Jun 12, 2009)

Thian said:


> Citizen NY2300 diver midsize is a great alternative and still current model. I have a vintage Orient midsize diver auto from 1995ish too but rare to find. The 4205s are a very long standing model and still can be found. I have 2 versions of it, the smaller one like the 2205 and the midsized version.


I will also recommend the Citizen Diver NY2300-09EB. Mid-size range, simple and good looking. :yes:


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

The other things I'd li


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry, not sure what happened there....

The other thing I'd like to find out more about is the Seiko numbering convention.

What does SKX013K2 (for example) mean, and how do you interpret the various letters and numbers.

I'm guessing that the SK stands for Seiko, bit after that I'm lost - though reading other posts I think the final K stands for Korea as opposed to J for Japan

Any help most welcome


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

chris_s said:


> Sorry, not sure what happened there....
> 
> The other thing I'd like to find out more about is the Seiko numbering convention.
> 
> ...


For example:

SKXA47K1 means this:

S (K)= export, not Korea. No movements are made there. J indicates Japan sales only.

K1 = signifies a bracelet, K2 ofteten times = a rubber strap.

Angelis


----------

